# Hollowgram SISL Questions



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I ride a CAAD10 currently with full size Cannondale Carbon SI Cranks (OEM by FSA), version as seen here (although mine have Shimano chainrings):











While I really haven't had any complaints or issues with the Carbon SI's, I live in Japan mostly riding mostly mountainous terrain and am considering moving to a compact crank for more advantageous gearing. My questions are:



With the Hollowgrams how much effort is it to switch back and for between the compact and full sized configurations/spiders?
How much better (stiffer, lighter, shifting, etc.) are the Hollograms than my current cranks?
 
Thank you in advance for your experience, advice and opinions!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

1. Switching from the 130BCD to the 110BCD spider is fairly simple, provided that you have the removal tool. 

2. Yes, the Hollowgram SLs are stiffer than the Carbon SI or the FSA SLK-Light that I had. I would NOT pay the full retail ($900) to upgrade to the Hollowgram SLs. The improvement simply doesn't justify that cost.

It would be cheaper just to buy an FSA compact crankset on Ebay and switch out as you need it. Hollowgram SL with spindle is going to cost you about $850-$900. FSA crankset on Ebay can easily be found for $100-$300 depending on whether it's used or new.

CHL


----------

